# Do male and female's coo?



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I thought I read somewhere that only males coo? Is this true? Our Belle has made a cooing type sound a few times and I wonder if it's true. Belle...might be "Bo" 

Toni


----------



## nakiska (Sep 22, 2011)

Hhmm...I just read somewhere else that females make a grunting sound...I think Belle is more grunting then cooing. I've only heard her make the sound a couple times.

Toni


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They both can coo and grunt. Males coo longer and its not as deep of a sound really, females are kinda muffled.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, both Male and female Coo. The coo's from Male are lot stronger and dominant.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

We have a pair of "lesbian" pigeons that both coo dominantly


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno if I buy the difference in cooing, either. I have had Pigeons which I swore were male, based on vocalizations and general attitude/demeanor...only to turn out they were uppity females ! (my kinda woman, mind you....)


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Earlier, i had two hen which i thought to be male and female layed many round of eggs. Till one day a senior told me that they are both hen

I was anxious as their eggs never hatched


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

hehe, I have some cooing hens as well, especially when they were mating recently & calling to their mate from the nest. The only thing I haven't seen a hen do so far is prance around with her tail dragging along the ground, the way the males do.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> hehe, I have some cooing hens as well, especially when they were mating recently & calling to their mate from the nest. The only thing I haven't seen a hen do so far is prance around with her tail dragging along the ground, the way the males do.


Yes "prance around the hen with dragging tail", major difference between the two


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope ~ I gotta girl you does the dance, tail drag and crow. The only reason I know she's a girl is because I'm not the one laying eggs.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a bird that I thought was a hen mate up with a bird that I was "certain" was a cock. It wasn't until I saw the "hen" mount the definite "cock" that I realized the sexes were mixed.
The real hen shows all signs of being a cock. The cooing, the figure 8's, tail down ect.
First time I have seen this so it really threw me for a loop.

FWIW the hen was kept by her self for most of her still short life. (only human interaction) She is very tame with people and aggressive with other pigeons.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> I had a bird that I thought was a hen mate up with a bird that I was "certain" was a cock. It wasn't until I saw the "hen" mount the definite "cock" that I realized the sexes were mixed.
> The real hen shows all signs of being a cock. The cooing, the figure 8's, tail down ect.
> First time I have seen this so it really threw me for a loop.
> 
> FWIW the hen was kept by her self for most of her still short life. (only human interaction) She is very tame with people and aggressive with other pigeons.


well thats really confusing, hen can mount the cock, she can coo and everything but 

the way a cock coo's around the hen with his tail down and shows his dominance over her is very different, a hen cannot do that


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> well thats really confusing, hen can mount the cock, she can coo and everything but
> 
> the way a cock coo's around the hen with his tail down and shows his dominance over her is very different, a hen cannot do that


A hen can mount a cock?

Yeah I suppose what you say is true, I don't know.
I only had these together for a very short time.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> A hen can mount a cock?
> 
> Yeah I suppose what you say is true, I don't know.
> I only had these together for a very short time.


did i said some thing wrong?? please correct me
you are more experienced than me but thats what i have seen


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> did i said some thing wrong?? please correct me
> you are more experienced than me but thats what i have seen


No nothing wrong. I did not know a hen can mount a cock... That's all
I thought maybe you thought that's what I was saying.


----------



## wais31 (Aug 20, 2012)

How to quit down the cooing male pigeons . They are to loud . What should I feed them . Please help . Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

wais31 said:


> How to quit down the cooing male pigeons . They are to loud . What should I feed them . Please help . Thanks


If they are 'courting', showing off or being territorial then they will coo. All part of just being pigeons. What you feed them won't change that.


----------

